# Never Heard of.



## DJC1 (Nov 9, 2020)

Has anyone ever heard of 20" centers for drywall in a basement? Totally green here, bought a home with vapor barrier and 20" centered metal studs...


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

DJC1 said:


> Has anyone ever heard of 20" centers for drywall in a basement? Totally green here, bought a home with vapor barrier and 20" centered metal studs...


Hi DJC1,1 I’ve been seeing a lot of new homes framed with 19.2 inch centers for the last few years. 8’ lands on a stud but if you have to stand up the rock we add dead wood on every other seam.


----------

